# On one Maccatuskil



## sir adrian dangerous (28 Feb 2017)

New bike to replace the stolen one


----------



## Spiderweb (28 Feb 2017)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Crackle (28 Feb 2017)

That looks rather interesting.


----------



## arch684 (28 Feb 2017)

Nice bike enjoy


----------



## dan_bo (28 Feb 2017)

Looks like a hoot that.


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (28 Feb 2017)

Its very light and quick. Ill post when ive had a proper blast


----------



## I like Skol (28 Feb 2017)

So your previous bike was stolen on Sun night/Mon morning, and you already have a replacement before Tue lunchtime?

Some might almost think you had it planned....


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (28 Feb 2017)

Ha ha no i put a deposit down for the new one a few weeks ago, the stolen one was going to be sold.


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (28 Feb 2017)

I had to wait for the credit card to come honest guvnor


----------



## Motozulu (2 Mar 2017)

What a glorious colour that is...


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (2 Mar 2017)

Its called seville orange


----------



## Mrs M (2 Mar 2017)

Smart


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2017)

Nice bike


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (2 Mar 2017)

Nice.
Looks like a real race machine.


----------



## DaveyM (2 Mar 2017)

Sweet looking bike!


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2017)

Highly pleasant indeed. Sleek and simple, just like me.


----------



## fossyant (2 Mar 2017)

I like that !


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Mar 2017)

Very nice..i loved my 456 carbon..


----------

